# Help identify this weed, please



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

I went on vacation and this is what I came back to 2 weeks later. All of them has very short roots, with the purple/pinkish layer.

Also, what herbicide would be best to obliterate them?

Cheers!


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

The above ground part looks a lot like PRG (grooved leaf top, shiny and keeled underside, clasping auricles), but here I only know it to be firmly rooted and hard to pull out.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The red stem also points to PRG.


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks, that does make sense. I rarely have had weeds in my lawn, but did overseed heavy last winter with PRG. I killed it off too late, and it ruined my season last summer. Looks like this is just some PRG seeds that found their way through my pre-emergent.

I've put out some Certainty, and hope to kill it off soon.


----------

